# Iball Wireless Trailer-hitch Camera



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

$139.97 .. Worth the investment?

Video Here


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I cannot say whether price is right or not.................but i have a back up camera..and it works great....your right there every time :


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

They are nice. My factory one has a center line and distance scale. You're going to want to mount it high pointing down at the hitch for the best clarity of when you are under the ball. Otherwise you have no depth perception.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

$140 is a lot of money to me, especially in these times. I bought these 'Hitching Rods' for $20 and they are simply awesome. The $120 you would save could buy a whole lot of beer!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Airboss said:


> $140 is a lot of money to me, especially in these times. I bought these 'Hitching Rods' for $20 and they are simply awesome. The $120 you would save could buy a whole lot of beer!


It's ok, Scooter's already supplying me with beer (part of another thread!)







. Plus I already paid ~$400 for my factory installed one.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I spent $260 on a Swift Hitch Trailer Hitch Aligner Portable Wireless Camera System with Night Vision - one of the best investments I ever made.

Not only can I flawlessly hook up, but I can also place the camera on the ground next to the trailer tires to see when they're exactly in the correct position on the leveling blocks. I can also move it to the rear of the trailer to see how close I am to something when backing up.

Full color in daylight, complete with right/left reversal, and B&W via infrared in the dark.


----------

